# problema con TV sankey



## kavo (Mar 27, 2011)

bueno el problema que tengo con esta TV es que uno la conecta ala corriente y le das power para prenderlo no prende dura un ratoooo¡¡¡ larrgo para que prenda cuando porfin se ve algo enpiesa desde el medio  y por ahy se va abriendo la imagen,

primero que nada no tengo ningun tipo de experiencia con este tema.....
solo lo que he visto y e leido...
segundo las herramientas que me aconpañan son un multimetro DT-266 digital clamp meter y un cautin y unos destornilladores,
quisiera que alguin me asesore: en que debo de revisar primero,como revisrlo y esas cosas.
aki les dejo algunas imagenes
















http://img713.imageshack.us/i/imag0058v.jpg/
http://img197.imageshack.us/i/imag0057o.jpg/
http://img849.imageshack.us/i/imag0056m.jpg/
http://img26.imageshack.us/i/imag0052r.jpg/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2011)

Primero vas a cambiar todos los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente , son los que están alrededor del transformador amarillo , si consiguieras el diagrama sería mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## kavo (Mar 27, 2011)

ok gracias por responder,
todos las capasitadores desde los mas 
grandes asta lo ms pequeños.


----------



## elbausa (Mar 28, 2011)

proba cambiando esos condensadores para ver como te va..


----------



## Luigiman (Ago 9, 2011)

Saludos señores del foro, tengo en mi mesa un televisor Sankey mod: CT-2187RW, al conectarlo enciende el led y al activar el interrupor arranca y se escucha la alta fracuencia del flyback pero acompañado de soplido en el ultor y abre la pantalla a medias y distorcionada solo se alcansa a ver el display mostrando el canal. solo cambie el transistor diodo regulador ka431, e medido en el B+ del flyback 140v. el televisor usa la jungla S1H2163-CO1-AO, Tambien el KA3SO680 y el horizontal D2499. en espera de su ayuda, hasta pronto


----------



## elbausa (Ago 9, 2011)

lo dol soplido puede ser la alta oscilación producida en el flik-blak y lo de la imagen distorcionada puede ser problemas de ABL mira a ver las resistencias de este a ver si una no esta abierta o desvalorizada


----------

